# replacing handle ends



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I was given a Diawa Eliminator rod that someone had cut the end off about 5 inches below the handle. It is a 11 foot rod and I am giving it to neighbor.
I have parts of rods and got one tapered piece that ran up in the rod about five inches. It was tight and I glued that. Then I got another piece that fit over the exposed end and glued that.
I lightly sanded everything smooth and taped it with cork tape. It looks like it was meant to be that way.
This guy will only be going surf fishing for the 3rd time this weekend.
He doesn't want to spend much for a r od.
Any ideas on how this should work.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

If everything fits tight and has been epoxied in place, give it a few hard tosses and see how it does. The only concerns I would have would be if you got a decent load on the rod from a fish, and the parts that would be similar to a ferrule (The female parts of the blanks) splitting out because they don't have a reinforcement wrap. Make sense? Not sure if I'm describing it well enough.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Makes a lot of sense thank you.
We will find out this weekend.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

I think your neighbor's pretty lucky to have a pal that's hooking him up with a surf rod, repaired or otherwise. I think the repair will be just fine if it was a snug fit and you used a good epoxy.

Generally when I make a repair of this type where it won't be seen, I overwrap the entire area with a size D thread and finish with a coat of epoxy, once all that's dry I cover with cork tape or heat shrink. This method hasn't failed me yet.

Good luck with your field (beach)trials.

Walt


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

WALT D. said:


> I think your neighbor's pretty lucky to have a pal that's hooking him up with a surf rod, repaired or otherwise. I think the repair will be just fine if it was a snug fit and you used a good epoxy.
> 
> Generally when I make a repair of this type where it won't be seen, I overwrap the entire area with a size D thread and finish with a coat of epoxy, once all that's dry I cover with cork tape or heat shrink. This method hasn't failed me yet.
> 
> ...


There are 4 of us 
1 is a plumber (with the rod)
1 is a carpenter )20 foot boat)
1 works for sales at Lowes
me I just take up the slack and keep the equipment in good condition. We work togather and save a lot of time and money.

On the rods I cut a tapered piece that went inside the pieces that I wanted to use for the handle. I inserted it about 12 in under the reel seat and on the other end I had it go all the way to the end. I epoxied it with 30 min epoxy and let it sit overnight. I filled the seams and voids with epoxy and microballoons. 
Tonight I will overwrap the area where the two ends are joined and then will
use some finishing resin to finish it. I will put cork tape on it when I get done.

*Any fish that breaks this can stay in the water I am on his side.*


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Handle works great but this is his first surf rod and he was afraid of the thing
coming off so he forced the two ends togather. He could not get the pieces separated. I am going over tonight to see if he got it taken down.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

jcreamer said:


> Handle works great but this is his first surf rod and he was afraid of the thing
> coming off so he forced the two ends togather. He could not get the pieces separated. I am going over tonight to see if he got it taken down.


That thing is so tight that it will not budge. We had several people try and they could not get the thing to move. It looks like he has a 10 foot one piece rod. I put an Okuma reel on it and it throws great.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

You could try putting ice on the male part and a warm washcloth on the female part and see if that loosens it up.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

narfpoit said:


> You could try putting ice on the male part and a warm washcloth on the female part and see if that loosens it up.


We have tried everything and it is still stuck.
It bugs me that it will not come apart but he is okay with it. He has the room to leave it that way. I gave it to him so if he is okay we will leave it as a one piece.


----------

